# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Слинг шарф для тяжёленького ребёнка.

## iskra

Извините за глупый наверное вопрос, но он меня замучил. Значит так: есть у меня СШ Нати, май слинг хороший и удобный, есть ещё ССк Слингоград. И вот так мне нравится ткань у Слингограда.( у меня Металл лён с хлопком), что думаю мож купить Слингоградовский шарф, говорят они грузоподъёмные... В Нати мне нравится мягкость, но он всё ж немного большеват и в нём вес иногда всё ж ощущается давольно таки ощутимо. Что скажете? Не является ли желание купить шарф отечественного производителя глупостью при том , что имеешь  Нати7

----------


## Домик в деревне

В общем, понимаю что вам уже скорей всего ответ не актуален. Но я только что заметила тему.
И считаю, что таки да, когда имеешь Нати, то Слингоград не нужен, Нати ощутимо грузоподъемнее. Слингоград грузоподъемен только по сравнению с трикотажными шарфами. Естественно, сугубо имхо, т.к. ощущения очень индивидуальны.
Расскажите лучше, купили-таки Слингоград или носили в Нати? Ребенок уже, наверное, подрос и не дается?

----------


## iskra

Ура! наконец ответили ))) На самом делея очень скоро поняла что покупка Слингограда это просто неодуманная блаж с моей стороны. Сей час когда ребёнок подрос я оценила размеры Нати и грузоподъёмность совсем не подводит пока. Хорошо что не купила Слингорад.Деть даётся и очень даже в коляске плохо сидит, в слинге лучше гораздо. Вот думаю теперь как мне с годовастом зимой в слинге будет?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Думаю, что все зависит от темперамента вашего годоваса. У меня ребенок ноябрьский, а пошел в год и месяц, т.е. всю зиму он ходил еще не очень уверенно, дома хорошо, а на улице ему не нравилось, во всем обмундировании он был неуклюжим колобком и часто падал и расстраивался, так что слинг был спасением. Я даже немного жалела временами, что не купила себе слингокуртку, т.к. мой сын точно бы еще мог немного поездить зимой и под курткой. Но знаю деток-ровесников, которые уже в 8-10 месяцев бегали, т.е. к зиме ходили уже прилично и их не смущало большое количество неповоротливой одежды, они бегали в свое удовольствие. С ходунками, кстати, и зимой в том числе удобно в слинге с кольцами в положении на бедре. Т.к. перебежки короткие. Посадил на бедро, донес до детской площадки, там он побегал, устал, усадил обратно и домой. Вот.

----------


## kazangi

Годоваса зимой можно уже и в санки сажать.

----------


## Noireverte

На санках не везде проехать можно. Особенно в транспорте неудобно.

----------


## kazangi

ну если в транспорт, то да - слинг. А если на площадку, то можно и в санках

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, тут, вроде, продавали слинг-шарф дидимос. Продали? очень интересует :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я продавала и продала, конечно. У меня еще остались несколько, но они в неприкосновенном запасе. А так чисто если хотите именно дидимос, то рекомендую выбирать не просто абы дидик, а как-то по типу плетения и по цвету, чтобы он радовал так Радовал, за такие-то деньги. Так сказать в помощь: http://community.livejournal.com/choosingwrap/
а также купить можно б/у или новые на слингоконсультанте.ру или в http://community.livejournal.com/for_slings

----------


## Polixenia

Вот спасибо :Smile:  и за ссылочки тоже. Кстати, а в качестве альтернативы дидимосу можете что-то посоветовать?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Да, рекомендую Необули-Neobulle. Их в свободной продаже тут видела http://www.naturebaby.ru/neobulle.html
Они ничуть не хуже Дидимосов по качеству и дешевле немного.
Еще Нати (Польша) очень прочные шарфы для тяжеленьких деток делают. 
В моем, в общем, личном рейтинге они идут так:
Дидимос, Необуль, Нати, Зара.

----------


## Polixenia

Большое спасибо :Smile:  очень понравились необули, расцветочки веселые и стоят поменьше, чем дидимосы. Зару тоже смотрела. Но как-то расцветки не очень понравились. И у Нати тоже. Все ж таки хочется, чтобы вещь была не только качественная, но и внешним видом радовала :Smile:

----------


## lastochka

Самые замечательные расцветки (ну чисто имхо), яркие и веселые, у Эллевиллей. Вот уж выбор так выбор.На мой взгляд гораздо ярче дидиков, и оригинальнее. Хотя у меня вот дидимос индио лиловый, и я его просто обожаю. http://www.lovingwrap.ru/

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ооооо, а чисто мое имхо - это лучше Необулей и Дидимосов ничего нет. У Зар, на мой вкус, шибко яркие и кричащие цвета, которые, кстати, немного линяют после стирок, а один раз мне белую футболку окрасили на сильной жаре, так что с Зарой я рассталась. А вот Необулям просто нет цены и сносу!!!

----------


## nezabudka

Ellevill Karma Plum сливовый ......... хочу родить! срочно! я в них не разбираюсь, но этот просто волшебный!

----------


## Jazz

Да! _Skitaitseva_, как обычно, подкидывает такие чудненькие ссылочки, о существовании которых уже и забыла-то... И вот сижу я сюнями обливаюсь. И чувствую, что воля моя вот-вот даст слабину, и пересядет мой тяжеленький ребенок в какой-нибудь сказочный шарфик.

----------


## Polixenia

А мне еще хоппедицы посоветовали: http://www.hoppediz.ru/docs/tpl/orde...id=85&&tid=650 (мне расцветка тимбукту приглянулась). И шторхенвиге очень рекомендовали (говорят, они изначально мягкие). А вот про необули знакомая сказала, что они толстоваты. Но это, видимо, как раз тот случай, когда на вкус и цвет товарищей нет. 

Идеальный вариант, конечно, пощупать сразу несколько шарфиков и выбрать свое. Но где ж в Калуге в одном месте отыскать и дидики, и шторхи, и необули, и нати, и хоппедицы, и гирасолы?..

----------


## Polixenia

> Да! _Skitaitseva_, как обычно, подкидывает такие чудненькие ссылочки, о существовании которых уже и забыла-то... И вот сижу я сюнями обливаюсь. И чувствую, что воля моя вот-вот даст слабину, и пересядет мой тяжеленький ребенок в какой-нибудь сказочный шарфик.


моя воля уже давно дала слабину :Smile: )) осталось только выбрать тот самый единственный шарфик.

----------


## Домик в деревне

на мой абсолютно субъективный взгляд хоппы и необули по плотности почти идентичны. и они идеальны на НЕ лето. т.к. в трех слоях ткани и при жаре за 30 будет баня. но баня будет в любом шарфе и даже в рюкзаке при такой жаре. зато они чудесны на зиму, на осень, на весну. а необули, кстати, так делятся все маноны (руж и грис) толстенькие, остальные потоньше. а также толстые шарфы считаются более классными, они лучше держат. 
вот у дидиков шарфы толстые ваще на вес золота ценятся, их перепродают бэушные по ценам самолета. а потом люди. которые покупают необуль, говорят: "и нафига было нужно гоняться за раритетным дорогущим дидиков, когда можно купить относительно бюджетно очень держучий и толстенький необуль". берите его, не разочаруетесь!

----------


## lastochka

А как узнать, толстый дидик или нет?бу-га-га. а то так самолет хочется...)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

ахаха, ну по тематическим сообществам, а также у меня можешь спросить про конкретный шарф, я неожиданно во всех лимитированныхх релизах крайних трех лет разобралась, а также в стандартном ассортименте.

----------


## Polixenia

Пользуясь случаем :Smile:  Модели "Катя" и "Лиза" как - толстые или не очень?

Кстати, а как удалось разобраться? неужели получилось все потрогать-поносить?

----------


## Polixenia

На лето, кстати, очень удобен льняной или хлопковый ССК. Мы всю жару в таком отбегали. Нормально. Не сильно жарче было, чем без слинга. Но сейчас это, конечно, уже не актуально :Smile:  А вот следующим летом, если жара по-прежнему будет и если доча по-прежнему будет посылать коляску в игнор, ССК, наверное, будет кстати.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя и Лиза одинаковые по толщине. Средние они, не толстые и не тонкие. Вообще, диди-полосы считаются очень надежным и отличным шарфом в поддержке. Хороший выбор.
Как удалось разобраться, ммм. Я сначала просто купила один хороший шарф, дидик, потом очень было славно в нем, захотелось второй на смену. А потом как-то втянулась в коллекционерство. Мы много времени живем в Москве, тут девочки организуют встречи слингомам, можно пощупать шарфы на любой абсолютно вкус, потом просто общение, чтение тематических сообществ, хорошо дают представление о всех моделях. Я маньячу, получается, в этом вопросе. 
На данный момент, учитывая, что ребенок не носится в шарфах, да и вообще редко на руки идет, у меня в шкафу 10 длинных шарфов (8 дидимосов, 1 нати, 1 гирасол) и 2 сск из шарфовой ткани. Как-то так скопились все. И радуют!

----------


## Polixenia

Ничего себе коллекция у вас!Завидую! А вообще слинги - они затягивают. Если бы позволяли финансы, я бы себе и дидиков, и шторхов, и необулей накупила. Несколько шарфиков под определенное настроение, а также цвет одежки своей собственной и дочиной :Smile: 

Кстати, может, случайно, и "лишняя" "Катя" или "Лиза" в вашей коллекции найдутся?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Нет, Кать и Лиз нет. Они не редкие совсем шарфы, это стандартный ассортимент, который представлен оф.производителем. Их всегда можно купить б/у или почти б/у и уж тем более новыми. Буквально вчера в фор_слингз 2 Кати видела, по 3500. Меня цепляет нестандартный ассортимент, т.е. волшебные слова "ограниченный выпуск".
А еще обратила внимание, что Лиза или Катя часто бывают тем самым единственным шарфом, т.к. яркие, веселые и практичные. Так что, может, зря я не купила какую-то из них первым шарфом, может, им бы и получилось ограничиться.

----------


## Polixenia

А просветите, что такое фор_слигнгз?

----------


## Noireverte

http://community.livejournal.com/for_slings

----------


## Polixenia

спасибо большое! :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Расскажите тогда, какой выберете в итоге, а также ждем фоток в намотке в теме Слингофотомарафон!

----------


## Polixenia

Обязательно скажу и покажу :Smile:  только пока я еще не определилась... Мне и "Манон руж" из необулей приглянулся, и хопп "Тимбукту", и "Катя" с "Лизой" по-прежнему нравятся :Smile:  эх, неужели мне тоже светит участь слингоманьячки?

кстати, на парад слингомам в субботу, 25-го, придете?

----------


## Домик в деревне

ахаха, про то, что нравятся все. ну в общем по техническим характеристикам это все очень сравнимые шарфы. но я бы взяла Манон Руж. 
а также мы увы не попадем на слингопарад. т.к. ура мы уехали в отпуск с мужем и ребенком в Казахстан, тут лето и прочие фрукты. так что с этой точки зрения ура!
но слингпарад я очень рекомендую! должно быть весело!

----------


## Polixenia

поздравляю с отпуском! класс!

да, надеюсь, что на слингопараде будет весело. И, самое главное, мне удастся посмотреть и даже пощупать интересненькие шарфики :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

что-то я давно не заглядывала в эту темку, хотя обещала :Smile:  Выбирала я себе шарф, выбирала. Но получилось, что шарф выбрал меня. Девочка знакомая привезла из Германии "Лизу" и хопп "сантьяго" (оранжевый с бордовыми и коричневыми полосками). Я поначалу забронировала, конечно, "Лизу", но она оказалась коротковата. На всякий случай померила хопп. И как-то он нам с дочей понравился. Муж тоже одобрил. Уже ходим в этом шарфике две недели. Теплый, держит хорошо. Но... я поняла, что у меня шарфянка началасьэх... теперь думаю, что бы еще прикупить...

----------


## kiara

Оксана, а по Элевилу не хочешь по-маньячить?))) Сказка, а не шарф....я так мечтаюююююююю

----------


## lastochka

Поддерживаю Киару!у них таааааааакие расцветки - закачаться можно)))) Все другие фирмы просто отдыхают!!!!

----------


## Polixenia

А мне вот ни один элевиль что-то пока не приглянулсяДа, расцветки клевые, но своей там я пока не нашла.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оооо, вот я  имею зуб на Эллевили. Уж больно они красят одежду, когда новые, даже после первой стирки. Ну и со временем немного выгорают, выцветают, бледнеет цвет, короче. Паттерн мне нравится, такой весь этнический, ну и цвета яркие, и вообще смотришь на него и понятно, в это носят детей. Но вот эта нестойкость краски и по Эллевилям я не маньячу. Только Дидимосы! Уахаххахаха. 
Ну и Эллевили на рынке подержанных шарфов сильно падают в цене, если вы когда-то приглядывались, к этому рынку, то могли заметить. А дидик, как купил, почти за столько же продал. А если купил удачно лимит, который потом стал супер-редкостью, то еще и дороже продастся легко. Я когда заманьячила немного, встретила массу непонимания у мужа, мол, зачем столько и таких дорогих, а потом один из этих шарфиков стал золотым и продался за баснословные деньги и еще и очередь выстроилась из желающих купить. Ну и мне теперь по шарфам все можно. Тоже думаю, чего бы купить такого супер мягкого для младенчика.

----------


## kosharrr

Я так понимаю, что будет продолжение, так что же там Олеся присмотрела для младенчика???? Меня шарфянка то отпускает, то вновь рецидив. Пока отделалась заказом Нати , взяла 4ку, так хочется попробовать короткое мотать и намотки ребозо попрактиковать. Но вообще хочу Дидимос в свою коллекцию. Так и не могу определится, индио нравятся, но они не идеальны для тяжеловесов, лимиты ломит кошелек. Прям с ума схожу.

----------


## Polixenia

У меня тоже шарфянка :Smile:  Но я решила до весны не покупать ничего нового. Во-первых, потому что под курткой все равно не видно. Во-вторых, мой хопп на данный момент меня полностью устраивает. Он держучий, теплый - то, что надо для зимы. И очень теплый такой по расцветке. Обострение болезни, вероятно, случится к весне. Но там сам Бог велел, у мужа будет сразу несколько поводов сделать мне подарок. Там у нас и 8-е марта, а потом и мой день варенья. 

Проблема в том, что я вот не знаю, ЧТО прикупить. Мне много чего нравится. Необули нравятся, шторхи тоже. И дидики, конечно. Но надо остановить свой выбор на чем-то одном. Надеюсь, к весне определюсь :Smile: 

Олеся, кстати, можно к вам за советом? В каком шарфике не очень жарко носить дитя летом. До лета, конечно, еще далеко. Но, как говорится, готовь телегу зимой. Вот я и готовлюсь

----------


## Домик в деревне

Охохох, я не то чтобы прям эксперт, но мнение имею, да. Ежели жара в 30 градусов, то в любом шарфе жарко, т.к. это классические 2-3 слоя ткани с прижатым теплым ребенком. Так что в отношении шарфов можно говорить только об относительной нежаркости. Я на лето имею хлопок и хлопок+лен. Для сравнения зимой у меня есть шарф с шерстью. Т.е. летом я как бы от шерсти отказываюсь, бугага. Лен как будто холодит даже, но не в 30 градусов, опять же. Ну и учитывая возраст ребенка, я бы не гналась за особенно тонким шарфом, в нем все равно будет сравнимо тепло, как и в толстом, но толстячок (по типу необуля или шторха-хоппа) будет держать лучше какой-нибудь зановесочки типа Мать-ехидны.
А также, как бы это странно не звучало из уст шарфозависимого человека, летом с бегунком хорошо рюкзачок. Слой ткани один, надеть-снять легче. Плюс за спину легко посадить, не нужно километры ткани мотать.
Еще вспомнила, из шарфов же шьют шарфомаи. Вот это вещь. И слой ткани один и вся радость от тактильного ощущения шарфика, и надевать не сложно!

----------


## Polixenia

Про шарфомай я уже подумала :Smile:  Сначала подумалось про май-слинг, но лямки у него узковаты, то есть нагрузка на спину по-любому останется. У меня рюкзачок есть, но пользую его не часто. В тех случаях, когда надо быстро надеть-снять (больница, гости). Когда долго гуляю, у меня потом спина отваливается, хотя дитятко не такое уж и тяжелое пока.

----------


## Ёжик

А по поводу Дидимос Листья натур можете что-нибудь сказать?

----------


## Ёжик

Cкажу сама. Пришел мой шарфик, очень нравится. Вот сегодня-завтра Герасол еще заберу на почте. Сравню их тогда.

----------


## Polixenia

Дидиковские листья мне давали погонять, мне понравились тоже. А гирасол какой заказывали? мне нравится 4-я расцветка, но не знаю, как он по толщине, мне потоньше нужно. Расскажите потом, понравился или нет, очень интересно!

----------


## Ёжик

Рассказываю. Гирасол у меня Романтика, вот такой http://mygirasol.ru/product/girasol-romantique/ Отличия есть незначительные, попробую сформулировать))) Гирасол менее обнимательный что ли. Дидимос мягче, при том, что Дидимос у меня новый, а Гирасол с рук покупала. Но оба очень качественные, так что разница не принципиальна. К тому же Гирасол красавец, конечно
Ну и уже писала где-то, что Дидимос уже.

----------


## Ёжик

А еще Гирасол у меня один узел слабо держит. Приходится второй вязать.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, не нашла просто темы про слинги, поэтому пишу сюда. Какой ССК лучше предложить совершенно неопытному человеку в жаркую страну?) Не факт, что будет носить, но для примера. Хлопок, лен? Двуслойный, однослойный? Выбираю "Баюшку" с сайта омамы.

----------


## Polixenia

Все прошлое жаркое лето я носила дочку в хлопковой "Баюшке". Потели, конечно, особенно живот. Но в целом, на мой взгляд, довольно терпимо. Кстати, я выпорола синтепон из баюшкиных бортиков. После этого жить стало значительно проще

----------


## lastochka

Я прошлым летом носила в сск Эллевиль Jade Deli. В целом отлично. И еще дома пользовались сск кенгуруша. Там есть бортики(а у эллевиля нет), как и в баюшке. Но на мой взгляд кенгуруша удобнее баюшки...чисто имхо, конечно. вообще сск с бортиками будут удобнее для новичков, потому что сск без бортиков могут слегка соскальзывать, не так крепко держатся в кольце , приходится поправлять - затягивать.

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, девочки.

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, я тут собралась прикупить шарфик... типа, будет подарочек от деда Мороза к НГ) Но ему (дедушке морозоу, то есть) срочно нужен совет опытной слингомамочки. Что посоветуешь выбрать из трех шарфиков? манон руж, гранатовые волны (или волны симфония) или гекконы танами? Лизка не очень тяжелая, около 11 кг, может, даже чуток полегче. Но как бы совсем простынку покупать не хоцца. 

Манон ружик нравится по расцветке, но не слишком ли он толстоват? Ну, и, конечно, у меня щелкает в голове, что хочется-таки дидик)

Я уже запостила этот вопрос в слингомамах, но очень хочу услышать персонально твое мнение :Wink:  и вообще: сильно ли в носке отличаются между собой дидики и необули? Не знаю, корректно ли сформулировала вопрос...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, ну ты нашла у кого спросить. За этот месяц я несколько шарфов купила и 2 продала. По мне так бери все, что нравится.
По расцветке не подскажу, я вообще в другую сторону цветовую смотрю обычно. У меня был манон грис, по ттх идентичен манон ружу. Он гениальный, толстый, держит, как прибили, на уровне с наикрепчайшими дидиками, но я не могла ему простить его избыточность, что ли. Когда он есть, остальное как бы не нужно, а хотелось разнообразия. На мой взгляд он идеален в качестве единственного. Гранатовые волны мне вот по цвету вообще не нравятся, это которые с шерстью? Ну они средней толщины, у меня были птицы из прям таких же ниток, они не простынка, ну и греют основательно, зимний такой шарф. Гекконы не подскажу, эти не видела вживую ни разу. У меня есть Антигуа, они очень толстые, сравнимы с манон ружем, но гекконы разные, говорят. 
Короче, я бы выбирала по принципу, какая расцветка лучше. А вообще на сегодняшнем рынке шарфов я бы хватала Золотых рыбок за 3600 вон 6ку продают. Очень выдающийся шарф, на мой взгляд, за эти деньги.

----------


## Polixenia

Олесь, спасибочки тебе за консультацию! По расцветке мне как-то ближе Манон руж, я вообще полосочница) В качестве единственного до слингопенсии он меня вполне устроить, ибо я шарфянщик теории все же) То есть в фор_слингз захожу каждый день, но вот желания (да и денег, наверное, тоже) покупать-продавать-снова покупать особо не возникает. Я как-то привязываюсь к слинговещам, потом тяжело мне их продавать. Вон лежит ССК Баюшка, вроде, и не нужен уже, и можно было отдать кому-нибудь, а мне жааалко) То есть сейчас мне нужен шарфик универсальный и чтоб хорошо держал Лизкины 11 кг (понимаю, что это немного, но таки это и не 8 кг). 

Спрошу еще про манон, раз ты с ним хорошо знакома) Олесь, в описании написано, что они большеразмерные, то есть длина указывается без учета скосов. А я вот собралась семерку брать... и задумалась: не многовато ли будет... мне надо, чтоб хвосты вперед хорошо выводились. Под курткой мне так удобнее носить. 

Гранатовые волны, если честно, мне по расцветке тоже не совсем айс. Но в голове сидит: это же дидик, плюс там, как сказали девочки в слингомамах, какое-то особое волновое плетение, которое хорошо для ношения немаленьких деток. Шарф, по-моему, 100%-ный хлопок, без шерсти. 

И пойду посмотрю на рыбок) но я семерку все ж хочу, наверное)  

P.S.: похвастайся новыми шарфикамичто прикупила?

а, ну, еще спрошу: что в твоей стопке самое-пресамое? что бы ты ни продала ни при каких обстоятельствах?

----------


## Polixenia

Золотых рыбок посмотрела. Милый шарфик) но синий цвет, скорее, не мой(

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Спрошу еще про манон, раз ты с ним хорошо знакома) Олесь, в описании написано, что они большеразмерные, то есть длина указывается без учета скосов. А я вот собралась семерку брать... и задумалась: не многовато ли будет... мне надо, чтоб хвосты вперед хорошо выводились. Под курткой мне так удобнее носить. 
> 
> P.S.: похвастайся новыми шарфикамичто прикупила?
> 
> а, ну, еще спрошу: что в твоей стопке самое-пресамое? что бы ты ни продала ни при каких обстоятельствах?


У необулей скосы маленькие совсем и мотаются они неэкономно, так что 7ка в самый раз будет.
Волны я не знаю. У меня были браун-натур, как-то не прижились, продала.
Рыбки вообще не синие, они такие петрольные, брат-практически-близнец рыбкам петрол-хани, которые с шерстью. Да, что я говорю, в них вон Амина и kazangi фотографиловались, не дадут соврать, он скорее зеленый, чем синий. Но я так... не агитирую, просто самой они нравятся.

Самого-пресамого нет. Все могу продать. Да, не все легко продается. Сейчас все хотят (и находят в основном) дидик с вторички в полцены от ритейла. И оно логично. Пару лет назад вторичка вообще не так выглядела. 
В общем сейчас я хочу себе оставить половинку меди-кашемир индио на шарф шейный. Остальное легко отпущу ради движухи.
Из нового у меня рыбы Эльбург с альпакой фиолетовые. Очень нежные. Зойке цвет идет. И едет новый индио серо-буро-малиновый, ой он даже не индион, а луковки такие, тоже с альпакой. И еще девочка со мной меняется я ей Золотых рыбок 7ку, а она мне Цимт индио с шерстью тоже 7ку. Вся синяя гамма дамировского наследства медленно но верно уходит в розово-сиренево-фиолетовую. В общем я за разнообразие и все попробовать, пока ребенок в носибельном возрасте.

----------


## Polixenia

Я плачу старшая дочь категорически забраковала манон((( зато ей понравился дидимос Лиза. Синий у нее любимый цвет, понимаете ли... 

Ну, и я, в общем, тоже вся в сомнениях. Чего хочу, не знаю, чего знаю, не хочу... и что мне делать?(((

P.S.: Олесь, список в соседней теме выглядит впечатляюще...

Кстати, а дидик Лиза - нормальный по поддержке? помнится, я у тебя про Катю спрашивала год назад. Наверное, они примерно идентичные по характеристикам?..

----------


## Домик в деревне

смотри тут на странице я фотку показывала нашу в манон руже
http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...0%BD-%29/page3
Лиза - отличный шарф! тоже полосы - они все крутецкие по поддержке. вон у Риты - мамаРита есть, правда, короткий.
ну и Лизу вам прям к имени надо :Wink:

----------


## Polixenia

ага, я помню эти фотки)))

на дидик Лиза у меня в связи с именем тоже был клин. Но потом прошел)

----------


## Polixenia

и мне бы длинный, конечно, надо шарфик...

----------


## Polixenia

Олесь, и еще попытаю тебя, можно?)) а дидиковские ромашки как по поддержке? тут как-то их продавали на слингоконсультанте, на фотке они мне очень понравились, хотя синий цвет - как бы не мой.

----------


## Домик в деревне

были у меня именно синие ромашки. красивые. тонкие. после года ребенкиного тяжело. надо фото поискать. они вообще классные!

----------


## Polixenia

спасибо, Олесь! Тонкие, наверное, нам уже не нужны... Мне вот очень нравились красные листья. Но девочки в слингомамах написали, что они тонкие и довольно сильно тянутся(

----------


## Polixenia

ой, и еще мне нинки красненькие понравились! *пошла снова плакать*)))

----------


## Polixenia

Олесь, в общем хочу попытать тебя еще немного вчера весь вечер просидели у компа в поисках идеального шарфа и поняла, что не хочу ни Лизу, ни Манон) А хочу я черно-белый индио. Как он по поддержке? и вообще?

А еще девочка в ФС продает стендаль. И он мне тоже понравился))) Единственное, что смущает - это наличие 50% льна в составе. Не будет ли шарфик слишком жестким? или тонким? хорош для наших 11 кг?

----------


## Домик в деревне

ой, ну черно-белый индио известный красавчик. я прям даже вот не сомневаюсь. у меня был первый самый шарф сине-белый индио. он такой не толстый, но и не тонкий. ну и плетение индио очень благородно смотрится. 
а вот стендаль - это грузовик из грузовиков. когда он вышел - все по нему страдали. и красный и черный. а потом как-то много стало этих жаков и все их продают. у меня тоже есть прям вот идентичный по качеству бархатцы, правда, 6ка. мотается он неэкономно. держит ну просто железно. еще у него такая прелесть. одна сторона шершавая, где лен, а другая такая нежная, прям мягчайшая, где хлопок. и для 20 кг он подойдет. мегагрузовик!

----------


## Polixenia

спасибо, Олесь! Стендаль, вроде, уже продали, пока я думала. Но мне, наверное, все ж индио хочется. И мужу расцветка понравилась. 

Сейчас вот с одной девушкой из Германии общаемся. Готова переслать за 3900. Нормальная, вроде, цена, да? Конечно, хочется, чтоб поближе пересылка была, но ближе предложений пока нету. 

Олесь, а вот есть какие-то способы обезопасить себя от кидалова? ну, типа, деньги переведу, а шарфик не пришлют. Сумму ведь сразу целиком переводят? или частями?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, ну слингорейтинг надо спросить у девушки однозначно. Какие-то гарантии прежде, чем деньги переводить. Если нет рейтинга, то спросить, кто за нее может поручиться. Деньги-то немаленькие. Я б тоже переживала. Ну и как-то она прям вам сразу предлагать начала, она ж посредник, возьмет себе сколько-то. Давай я тебе спрошу в шкафу (слинги-в-шкафу) сообщество, мож, кто продает 7ку. Большинство ж отписано от фор_слингз, чтоб не искушаться. 
Индио однозначно классно. Хоть он и не считается супергрузоподъемным. Но красив!

----------


## Домик в деревне

А вообще, Оксан, может тут что приглянется http://didymos.de/didy.pl?shop-php/t...gen_advent.php
Это скидки у дидиков. Напрямую шлют. Если попилить с девчонками московскими, то выйдет 3200 за 7ку нового индио монти, например. Мммм, красота! прям тоже соблазняюсь, чесслово. 
http://slingi-v-wkafu.livejournal.com/

----------


## Домик в деревне

И монти, кстати, толстенький такой шарф. Там под шарфом написано, сколько грамм на метр квадратный. чем больше, тем лучше. 160 грамм - тонко, от 200 - уже ничего так.
это у них адвент распродажа, угу =)) быстро кончиться должна, ну и раскупят быстро, не сомневаюсь даже.

----------


## kiara

Ой-ой-ой)))) ну Олесик ссылок накидала на красивости!
Я только успокоила себя, что нам оно ну не надоооооооооо пока) Ан нет, ты ж смотри, Лабиринты лавандовые попали в распродажу!
Я, кстати, тоже переживала, когда деньги вперед и сидишь, ждешь шарфик,почтой хоть трекер прислать могут-опять же гарантия, а я пару раз поездом с Украины получала) Но все хорошо обошлось, выбирала тех продавцов, у кого рейтинг есть и/или часто и много пишет человек в сообществе, фор-слинг, например. *Олесь, а я все равно его просматриваю, регулярно))))
*и пойду подумаю, может мне палантин с Пудера нужен)*

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, спасибо!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> *Олесь, а я все равно его просматриваю, регулярно))))
> *и пойду подумаю, может мне палантин с Пудера нужен)*


 бугагага про просмотр ф_с регулярно. даже так БУ_ГА_ГА!!
про пудер одна знакомая думает, очень вероятно, что возьмет. себе я точно половинку оставлю =) покажу тогда в Леле, если к тому моменту порежу.
офф. я тебе там на почту писала, загляни!

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, привет! Я зашла в шкафчик и увидела твою тему. Спасибо тебе огромное! там девушка спрашивает, за какую цену я готова шарфик купить. 3500 - это нормальная цена, как думаешь? плюс пересыл за мой счет.

----------


## Домик в деревне

да, нормальная. ответишь ей сама? вступи в шкаф, если там рекомендация надо, то пиши, что я тебя рекомендую.

----------


## Polixenia

аха, сегодня ночью вступила) Олеся! спасибочки тебе еще раз!!!

----------


## Ёжик

Ну вот начиталась)) только успокоилась до весны с шарфами вроде как)) а тут опять засвербило что-то)) 
Кста, про ежедневные вылазки в фор слингс присоединяюсь))
Я, кстати, в недрах где-то вынашиваю мысль о Нинках.

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, а в чем ты сейчас носишь Серафима под курткой?

----------


## Ёжик

В Бьянке, Оксан. И удобно мне стало))) только первый раз спина болела. Но мы редко в куртке.

----------


## Polixenia

Сегодня ко мне приехал мой черно-белый индио! удалось протестировать его пока только дома, но первые ощущения самые позитивные! 

Олеся, тебе еще раз мое огромное спасибо! Ибо моя мечта осуществилась при твоем непосредственном участии

----------


## Ёжик

Та-а-ак, теперь мне надо шарфик на 11+ кг. Олеся, я так понимаю, вы здесь главный специалист) Как думаете, Нино Джинс справится с таким весом?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, (можно на ты?). Я не так чтобы специалист-то. Но мне думается, что Нино Джинс вообще не рассчитан на очень большой вес. Т.е. грузовичком он не считается, т.к. тонкий. Но если ж нравится так сильно, то кто ж запретит ? =)) Я так полагаю, что вес от 11 кг хорошо будет держать толстый хлопок или хлопок + лен (только потолще какой). Но с другой стороны, вот Оксана носит в индио черно-белом и ничего, я так понимаю, спина не отваливается =)) Очень индивидуальны эти ощущения.

----------


## Ёжик

А толстый хлопок - это полосы? а еще что у Дидиков? На ты можно, конечно, только я Света) Джинс мне нравится, но вот у меня уже аугури лежит для красоты и коллекции)) Тяжеловато в нем. Со льном у нас были Совы, мне совсем не понравилось, я пластичные шарфы люблю, но при это хочется, чтобы цепкий был. Есть такие?) Сейчас дома очень удобно в листьях натурных, а вот что бы такого на ДР заказать красивого, не знаю, даже(

----------


## Домик в деревне

Света! (извини, пожалуйста), полосы все хорошо держат, да. Из разных лимитов, рыбы пецци, рыбы фиолетовые, разные гекконы (болшинство из них - это толстый хлопок), павлины со льном все очень крепкие-цепкие, аналогичные натурным листьям это волны натурные, очень цепкие, но мне вот в них цвет не нравится. Индио многие бывают пухлые, но надо уточнять, т.к. их много разных. Совы, да, тонковатый шарф. Аугури не видела ни разу, с удовольствием бы посмотрила.
Мне думается, что надо смотреть по расцветкам, что нравится, а далее выяснять, как у него характеристики. Расцветки удобно смотреть на сайте moreslings.ru
Ты потом сюда напиши, что понравится, я, если буду знать характеристики, то с удовольствием напишу!

----------


## Ёжик

Ох, вот по расцветкам не получается как раз. Лишний раз разочаровываться приходится) А Катя мне показалась скользковатой) и рыбы с гекконами мне не нравятся, эх... И Индио не хочу) там рисунок мелкий) Закопалась уже, короче) 
Мне бы вот наоборот найти, то что подойдет по ТТХ, а уж потом влюблються )
За ссылочку спасибо, пороюсь еще на досуге)
Аугури тонекий совсем, но такой приятный. Еще Нино-шафран нравится. Эти два точно не продам никогда))

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, я тоже мучалась, ночами не спала, когда выбирала себе шарфик в качестве подарка к НГ Я сначала хотела прикупить дидик Лиза, но она мне прям совсем в руки не шла (кстати, а после того, как я индио купила, сразу два человека предложили купить семерку Лизы). Потом мне очень понравился Стендаль, но девушка в ФС опередила меня. 

Потом я довольно долго изучала фотки в чузинге и именно там обратила внимание на черно-белый индио. И поняла, что это прям мое-мое) Видимо, действительно, мое, потому что Лиза вот не шла мне в руки, и Стендаль тоже, а индио в нужном размере нашелся очень быстро (Олесь, еще раз спасибище!)

И еще я сделала вывод для себя, что если шарфик будет единственный или их будет не очень много, то выбирать надо по тому же принципу, по какому выбираем себе одежду. То есть: чтобы подходило под цвет волос/глаз, а также чтобы сочеталось с гардеробом. Я вот год назад очень хотела Катю, но в какой-то момент поняла, что она категорически не сочетается с моим гардеробом. Еще мне нравится Манон Руж, но в какой-то момент почувствовала, что ярких красок мне пока не хочется. И вообще, я очень люблю сочетание черного и белого) 

А что касается грузоподъемности, то, как я поняла, многое еще зависит от года выпуска шарфика. Мой индио был выпущен в 2006-м году. Как объяснила мне его первая хозяйка (со ссылкой на опытную слингоподругу), старые индио были потолще и, соответственно, грузоподъемнее. Девушка, у которой я его купила, вообще назвала шарфик камазиком) но все, конечно, относительно. У нее просто не было, вероятно, хоппа или необуля. Вот уж, действительно, камазы так камазы. После хоппа дидик мне показался прям пеленочкой поначалу) Впрочем, пеленочка оказалась очень удобная, моей сколиозной спине очень хорошо, ничего нигде не болит, ттт. Жалко только, что у меня с самого начала не было такого девайса) 

И еще на тему грузоподъемности. Мне осенью подружка давала погонять коричнево-зеленых ящерок, мне тоже очень понравились, удобно было носить почти 11-килограммовую девочку. Хотя позже читала, что этот шарф - далеко не самый плотный и грузоподъемный. Вообще на тему грузоподъемности мне понравился пост в чузинге, кажется. Не помню, кто автор (может, Олеся подскажет?), но смысл текста был в том, что если шарф намотан не криво, то даже в тряпочке будет удобно носить 15-килограммового слоника. А если намотка фиговая, то не спасет никакой грузовик.  

В общем, Свет, удачных тебе поисков! Кто ищет, то найдет. И не факт, что это будет то, что тебе видится сейчас)

----------


## Ёжик

Ох, Оксан, мне сейчас уже ничего не видится (жалею, что романтик, павлинов и катю продала( Даже купила бы Романтик, если бы новый нашла, наверно.

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, не видится, потому что голова перегружена) Надо отпустить ситуацию, отойти в сторону, и тогда твой шарфик сам придет к тебе! А вообще, может, есть смысл подать объявление в ФС? Я думаю, там быстро тебе предложат и павлинов, и гирасол)

----------


## Ёжик

Голова перегружена точно) Но мне уже надоело в шарфах копаться) хочется купить-чего-нибудь и успокоится. Вообще, наверно, кину клич, как прошлый раз, что хочу того, сама не знаю чего) Только вот Гирасолов новых нет уже скорее всего( да и может не надо мне павлинов)) ЖУТЬ! Оксан)

----------


## Polixenia

а тебе принципиально нужен новый шарф? 

я бы, наверное, так и сделала: написала бы объявление, что хочу, не знаю чего, а требования примерно такие: размер, расцветка, цена... Обязательно что-нибудь найдется?)

----------


## Ёжик

Хочется либо новый, либо в идеальном состоянии, после грамотных стирок или стирки) Я так Нинки свои и купила, в принципе. Так и придется делать, скорее всего.

----------


## Ёжик

Офф, Оксан, все забываю спросить, как тебе в 7-ке? Не широко?

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, я думаю, идеальное состояние у б/у-шарфа - это вообще не проблема! Мне кажется, это вообще постараться надо, чтобы неграмотно постирать шарф. Ну, если только на ставить стирку на режим кипячения) Но это вряд ли, думаю.

----------


## Polixenia

> Офф, Оксан, все забываю спросить, как тебе в 7-ке? Не широко?


В смысле - не длинно? Не, Свет, не длинно совсем! Сейчас очень удобно под курткой выводить кончики вперед. То есть на спине нет дурацкого огромного узла, плюс мне нравится дополнительный оборот вокруг талии.  А если буду весной-летом носить шарфик, то буду распускать длинный хвост)

----------


## Ёжик

Не-е-е, Оксан, там заломы появляются, да и вообще другой шарфик становится. Хочу не разношенный)

----------


## Polixenia

что такое заломы??? Вот я носила хопп почти полгода, не вылезая, не увидела в нем заломов. И в индио своем тоже не увидела ничего подобного, хотя прежняя хозяйка носила в нем дочку тоже довольно активно.

----------


## Ёжик

У меня просто была 7-ка Сов, так я в него уматывалась с головой, а вперед я всегда концы вывожу и без узла сзади. Сейчас в двойном ребозо в 6-х хвост впереди хороший мотается. Может они (7-ки) разные все, а ты же вроде ниже меня...я вообще думаю, может мне 5-ку надо, чтобы, когда сзади ношу, концы между ног не путались.
Заломы - это такие складочки, неразглаживаемые) я на них даже внимания, как выяснилось не обращала, пока опыта не набралась)

----------


## Ёжик

Вот, например, http://didy-vsem.livejournal.com/413017.html

----------


## Polixenia

не, на моих шарфах заломов точно не было)

знаешь, семерки, думаю, разные. Вот, например, гекконы, которые давала поносить подруга, были в шестом размере, но кончики у него тоже получалось вывести вперед. Я специально померила длину шарфа - оказался около пяти метров. Мой нынешний индио - думаю, чуток подлиннее этой шестерки. 

А вообще, выбирая размер шарфа, думаю, надо ориентироваться не только на рост мамы, но и ее параметры, объем талии, а также на размеры малыша. В прошлом году мне, например, даже хопповской шестерки (4,6 м ровно) хватало на КПК и КНК и чтобы кончики чуть-чуть вывести вперед. А в этом году не выводились...

----------


## Ёжик

Олеся, а что-то мне в ночи подумалось о Розалинде) что о ней можешь сказать?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся, а что-то мне в ночи подумалось о Розалинде) что о ней можешь сказать?


 бледная она такая =))))
а характеристики хорошие, угу.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Света, я тут в фор_слингз спросила про шарфы новые. я сама не откажусь, если чего супер нового классного задешево предложат. но что-то пока не предлагают. ежели чего понравится из этого поста, то велком.
http://for-slings.livejournal.com/12838631.html

----------


## Ёжик

Спасибо, завтра по изучаю обязательно. Сегодня приучаю себя ложиться спать в разумное время)

----------


## Ёжик

Олеся, а вот ракушки предлагают, они как? 11+ понесут нормально? И еще реальная длина интересует. А с кашемиром теплые, так, это так же, как с шерстью по ощущениям?
И еще рыбы карибские на лето как?

----------


## Polixenia

> Спасибо, завтра по изучаю обязательно. Сегодня приучаю себя ложиться спать в разумное время)


успешно?

----------


## Ёжик

Три бессонные ночи и да!) Только пока получается, что я рано ложусь и поздно встаю) Завтра хочу встать часов в 7)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся, а вот ракушки предлагают, они как? 11+ понесут нормально? И еще реальная длина интересует. А с кашемиром теплые, так, это так же, как с шерстью по ощущениям?
> И еще рыбы карибские на лето как?


 которые предлагают по 3900 они тонкие и не вынесут, я считаю. а которые с кашемиром, тоже тонкие, но должны быть мягкими приятными. кашемир не колется, он нежнейший. но мне дорого. я вот тут себе заказала шерсть с офиц.сайта. Там сейчас скидки 25% на шерсть. получилось длинная 7ка за 3500р. не рациональная покупка, зато радует =)
рыбы карибские хорошо будут. они крутецкие по качествам выносливости. у Лены Ласточки есть, она подтвердит. и цвет симпатичный очень.

----------


## Polixenia

> Три бессонные ночи и да!) Только пока получается, что я рано ложусь и поздно встаю) Завтра хочу встать часов в 7)


Свет, а зачем тебе так рано??? К тому ж на улице еще так темнооо! Я заметила, что когда на улице темно, мой организм отказывается вставать слишком рано. Вот сейчас дело пошло на лето, и мы стали просыпаться раньше. Сегодня, например, проснулись в половине десятого. Для нас это рано. До Нового года просыпались около 11-ти))) А летом, когда на улице светло уже в пять утра, нелениво проснуться даже в 8.

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, мне наоборот нравится утром - столько всего впереди, а вот вечерами так тоскливо...

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, мне наоборот нравится утром - столько всего впереди, а вот вечерами так тоскливо...


Света, скоро весна и лето! вечером будет светло и хорошо! Мы, начиная с весны, гуляем до 10 вечера, а иногда и дольше)))

P.S.: мне, наоборот, сейчас утром тоскливо, потому что темно. А вечером вся семья в сборе, мне хорошо)

----------


## Ёжик

Сейчас темно? Такие дни солнечные стоят) я балдею просто! Мы тоже летом долго гуляем, но сейчас я склоняюсь к тому, что полезнее и приятнее рано ложиться и рано вставать. Летом-то и светлеет рано. А гулять-то поутру как здорово! Такой заряд энергии на весь день получаешь! А в море плавать, когда солнышко только что показалось - это просто чудо! Жалко такое время тратить на сон, прячась за толстыми занавесками. Мне хорошо спится только в кромешной тьме) И детей так же приучила)
А сейчас мне утром не тоскливо, потому что сил много, планов приятных много и впереди солнечный день, а не ночь темная)
Я уже вся измечталась, как буду по утрам в Скв. Циолковского гулять) Какой воздух...м-м-м-м))) хоть ложкой ешь)

----------


## Polixenia

> Сейчас темно? Такие дни солнечные стоят) я балдею просто! Мы тоже летом долго гуляем, но сейчас я склоняюсь к тому, что полезнее и приятнее рано ложиться и рано вставать. Летом-то и светлеет рано. А гулять-то поутру как здорово! Такой заряд энергии на весь день получаешь! А в море плавать, когда солнышко только что показалось - это просто чудо! Жалко такое время тратить на сон, прячась за толстыми занавесками. Мне хорошо спится только в кромешной тьме) И детей так же приучила)
> А сейчас мне утром не тоскливо, потому что сил много, планов приятных много и впереди солнечный день, а не ночь темная)
> Я уже вся измечталась, как буду по утрам в Скв. Циолковского гулять) Какой воздух...м-м-м-м))) хоть ложкой ешь)


Ну, утром вообще-то еще довольно темно. Не знаю, как у вас, а у нас на Красной горе в 7 утра еще темно, хоть глаз выколи, и даже в 8 еще сумерки. 

В море плавать по утрам хорошо, соглашусь, но море у меня всего две недели в году и далеко от Калуги

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, я как-то даже не знаю, во сколько у нас ( на Герцена) светло становится) у меня в голове уже светло, наверно) Море, увы, у меня тоже редко, но, когда я привыкаю поздно вставать, то и там рано лечь и рано встать - о-о-очень лениво!
Да и вообще полезно это)

----------


## Polixenia

Не, на море вставать рано легче, чем дома) Во всяком случае, там у меня проблем с ранним вставанием нет. У детей, кстати, тоже. А дома как-то по-другому. И Лизка у нас все-таки не ранняя птаха. Раньше 11-ти ее не загонишь в кровать. И спит до 10 часов, минимум. Я как-то тоже пыталась вставать пораньше, чтоб побольше дел успеть и вообще. Но вскорости поняла, что помру, если буду ложиться спать в час ночи, а вставать в 7-8 утра. Теперь сплю с дочкой до победного. Для себя сделала вывод, что для меня лично полезно не пораньше встать, а высыпаться)

----------


## Ёжик

Ну у нас на море в 8 или 8.30 завтрак, поэтому надо успеть не только встать, но и сбегать искупаться, вернуться (а это огромная куча ступенек), принять душ и нормально покушать. Поэтому надо вставать достаточно рано)
Ой, ты меня не правильно поняла, наверно, Оксан) Я же и ложусь рано, именно для того, чтобы высыпать) Была бы моя воля, я вообще не спала бы) Просто если стоит выбор - утро или вечер - я предпочту утро) 
А детям я вообще могу график без проблем в общем-то менять. Просто не даешь дрыхнуть в волю первые пару дней. Тогда они с легкостью укладываются пораньше, а через еще 2-3-4... дня начинают рано вставать)

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, забанят нас за отклонение от темы)

----------


## Ёжик

Олеся, а как насчет Nino tiefblau?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся, а как насчет Nino tiefblau?


Тянет тебя на нино, а?
Ну не грузовик он все равно. Хоть и не тончайший. 
_*шепотом* я по ходу покупаю павлинов шелковых и вздыхаю по новой марке Оша, т.к. очень понравились у них розочки красные. И для всего этого банкета продаю 2 шт. шерсти. Интересно, это лечится?_

----------


## Ёжик

Ага, тянет)
А в шелках как? Оша - это вообще где?
А какую шерсть?
кучка вопросов)
ЗЫ Говорят, лечится)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Ага, тянет)
> А в шелках как? Оша - это вообще где?
> А какую шерсть?
> кучка вопросов)
> ЗЫ Говорят, лечится)


http://choosingwrap.livejournal.com/tag/1.oscha
тут оша. 
тут сообщество тайное - надо вступать http://oshea-oscha.livejournal.com/
ну луковки перпл буду продавать, продала Нати Япония с шерстью. еще продала рубин-абрикос с шелком недавно.
еще у меня есть *шепотом опять же, чтоб не шокировать общественность* рыбы с шерстью сканди, цимт с шерстью, медь с кашемиром (ну это как бы не шерсть, но не могу не упомянуть), еще рыбы эльбурги.
я как бы по рыбкам и по павлинам болею. =))))
а где лечат? хахаха

----------


## Ёжик

А почему тайное?)
Это не лечат, оно само отваливается)

----------


## Ёжик

Я вот еще по поводу Лилий Линд (так кажется пишется) думала...

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Я вот еще по поводу Лилий Линд (так кажется пишется) думала...


 не, ну как тайное, просто посты подзамочные, так решили, чтоб не выносили информацию из под замка. 
Лилии хороший шарф, вполне, вроде, для любого возраста.
А про лечится и само отваливается я понимаю. Я скорей отрываюсь, пока можно поносить. Быстро этот возраст проходит и чтоб потом фантомные боли по поводу какого-то нереализованного желания не накрывали, я сейчас отрываюсь =) Поиграю и перестану, после 2х 3х лет уже не поносишь. А годовасика или окологодовасика самое то.

----------


## Ёжик

Тайное братство)
Мне сложнее, я третьего хочу) есть куда покупать и откладывать)
Меня капитально детскими книгами еще накрыло, вот где остановиться невозможно!)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Тайное братство)
> Мне сложнее, я третьего хочу) есть куда покупать и откладывать)
> Меня капитально детскими книгами еще накрыло, вот где остановиться невозможно!)


ой, а напиши в соответствующей теме, что за книжное богатство у тебя есть и чем тебя понакрывало. я сам, так сказать, книжками понакрываться рад.
а третьего в обозримом будущем хотите? =)

----------


## Ёжик

Ну да, в обозримом) необозримое для меня - то, где внуков хотят)
Я кормлю долго) вот как младший отвалится)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Ну да, в обозримом) необозримое для меня - то, где внуков хотят)
> Я кормлю долго) вот как младший отвалится)


А старший сам отвалился? Во сколько?

----------


## Ёжик

Ну так скажем, с небольшой моей помощью в 3 года и 1 месяц)

----------


## Polixenia

> Поиграю и перестану, после 2х 3х лет уже не поносишь. А годовасика или окологодовасика самое то.


На счет после трех - не могу сказать) А вот двухгодовасика носить в слинге - вполне возможно! Я пришла к выводу, что Лиза - идеальный слингопассажир, ттт. Во-первых, она не очень тяжелая. В свои год и 10 весит всего 11 кг (плюс-минус). Во-вторых, она как-то тоже "с возрастом" прониклась слингоношением. То есть вот мне кажется, что она сейчас осознанно получает удовольствие от слингоношения. Ловит кайф, так сказать) Ну, и вообще, с ней можно договориться. Например, надо идти в садик по морозу: "Лиза, прячем ручки в шарфик, на улице холодно, ныряем в курточку" - моментом убирает руки и не жужжит. 

В общем, еще раз поплюю через оба плеча, потому что на слингопенсию еще не охота.

----------


## Polixenia

А еще я поняла, как буду ловить слингокайф, когда слингопенсия доберется-таки до меня) Я уже решила, что прикуплю себе палантин из какого-нибудь дивного шарфика, а еще сошью себе сумку с широкой ручкой, длина которой регулируется посредством колец для ССК (по типу хвоста у слинга с кольцами).  Где-то у меня была ссыль на такую сумку, но пока не могу найти. В общем, эти две вещи у меня непременно будут. А я буду кайфовать и чувствовать себя причастной к тайному сообществу))) Для меня слингомамы сейчас - это вообще отдельный вид человечества.

----------


## Ёжик

А когда Лиза сильно устанет, ты примотаешь ее этим палантином за спину)
И ссыль на сумку, когда найдешь, кинь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Polixenia

Света, вот ссылочка на эти прекрасные сумочки: http://www.wearababy.com/shop/bags?p...&category_id=5

А вот тут ссылка про то, как их сшить самостоятельно если, конечно, руки растут откуда надо, а не как у меня)
http://onbag.co.uk/diy-pattern

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оооо, сумки и палантины - это прекрасно. Я уже раскушала палантины, осталось до сумочек добраться. 
Огромное спасибо за ссылки. Прекрасные. Где вы их только берете?

Оксан, а из дивного шарфа палантин - это из какого? Какие ты вообще считаешь дивными? Ко всем вопрос, кстати.

----------


## kiara

Не дал мне Ку дописать пост о дивных шарфах))))
Я таки думала, что ты, Олесь, не произнесешь здесь это слово, ну пожалеешь нервы...мои например))))) ниче подобного)))
Ошаааааа, загадочная Оша, которую я возжелала сразу, как увидела первый раз в чузинге! Но молча страдала, дабы не проговаривать проблему))))ха-ха) 
Оша просто воплощения кельтской сказки, холодной, вроде и ничего-себе-особенного, но таааакой внутри, словно арфа Элизбара, только коснись и уж тогда страсть рекой польется. Да, вот так я полюбила Ошу)
Вот в неё бы завернулась и с тихим экстазом пошла бы на пенсию))) *слушать удивительную кельтскую арфу*
А я дала себе слово пару месяцев не ходить в фор слинг, дабы немного выровнять бюджет после рождественских распродаж)))
Но тут приехал в Москву, заказанный еще давно, белорусский льняной шарфик Лоси натур, так что, оплачиваю его и буду заворачиваться пока в лосиков)
Олесь, а ты Ошу хочешь прикупить уже сейчас или подыскиваешь выгодное предложение?
И таки и трехлетки на раз-два вполне себе приматываются)))) Вот бы еще шарфы такие были, чтоб больше 20 кг носили спокойно))))
* и все равно я облизываюсь на шелковые лилии, на голубые и ярко-розовые, вот найти бы в хорошем-хорошем состоянии, но чтоб не за *дцать тысяч)) Дочку непременно с рождения в шелках буду носить, чтоб отболело)))*
И еще я западаю на флору и фауну) Натуралист))))) И равнодушна к полоскам разным, вообще всякой геометрике.

----------


## Polixenia

> Оооо, сумки и палантины - это прекрасно. Я уже раскушала палантины, осталось до сумочек добраться. 
> Огромное спасибо за ссылки. Прекрасные. Где вы их только берете?
> 
> Оксан, а из дивного шарфа палантин - это из какого? Какие ты вообще считаешь дивными? Ко всем вопрос, кстати.


интересный вопрос, Олесь) Вот конкретно сейчас я прусь от индио. Смотрю на свой шарфик, любуюсь на фотки в Инете с ним и думаю: чего ж я раньше не замечала этой черно-белой красоты и смотрела только в сторону цветных полосок... Видимо, надо было дозреть. И еще мне очень понравился индио антрацит. Так что из антрацита я, наверное, палантин хочу. 

Нравятся принты у Нати. В частности, я бы, наверное, купила бы зеленых стрекоз при условии, что в гардеробе будет что-то соответствующее. Нати "Город" тоже симпатичный. Но антрацит по-любому круче)

Во! Еще мне в душу запал Стендаль! Что-то в нем есть. И мне под цвет волос - идеально)

Пыталась честно полюбить индюшек и ящерок, но, видать, не мое это.   

Ошу не поняла совсем. Долго рассматривала фотки этого шарфа, но так и не въехала, по чему сохнет полслингомира. Мне кажется, это просто коллективное слингопомешательство, которое вскорости сойдет на нет)

----------


## Polixenia

а еще, а еще мне хартинес млечный путь понравился! только что увидела его фотку в ФС) Не знаю, как он по ТТХ, но в качестве палантина он бы меня вполне устроил) Только я не совсем поняла: а чего эти хартинесы такие архидорогие??? В ФС  6-ку б/у продают за 7500! А они ж, вроде, минские? Неужели круче дидиков, что так дорого стоят?

----------


## Ёжик

Таа-ак, а у меня как раз ССК без дела лежит)
А на палантин мне нравится Эллевили с бамбуком)

----------


## kiara

А еще, а еще...я еще я тайно млею вот от чего http://www.ellevill.org/category/wool/  Diva Milano - просто мечта мечтаний) почти как шелковые лилии)))))
Особенно веточки Ритичеллы! Такой девичий шарфик! В чузинге тоже много фото есть, такие красивые все!

----------


## Ёжик

Выбрала я себе в итоге Лилии Линд и Розалинду) Но это не то, что прямо вот люблюнемогу.

----------


## Polixenia

Уже заказала?

----------


## Ёжик

Да. Один уже на подъезде, другой из Германии должны вот-вот выслать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вы такие маньячки, девочки, пора создавать тему про стопки. Покажете?

----------


## Polixenia

> Вы такие маньячки, девочки, пора создавать тему про стопки. Покажете?


кто б говорил про маньячество... Олеся, похвастайся уж своей стопочкой что ли...

----------


## kiara

Стопочки, пожалуйста, выкладываем в теме http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...81%D1%82%D0%BE!
Олесик - начинай, у тебя знатные стопки!!!!!!!
И у Ольги тоже!

----------


## mamaRita

Друзья-товарищи! Детка моя как-то быстро стала тяжеленькой довольно-таки, из-за чего озаботилась я сейчас выбором удобного эргономичного рюкзачка. Что посоветуете и почему? Для меня важно, чтобы регулировки были максимально простыми-понятными, и чтобы спина максимально разгружалась.

----------


## Polixenia

> Друзья-товарищи! Детка моя как-то быстро стала тяжеленькой довольно-таки, из-за чего озаботилась я сейчас выбором удобного эргономичного рюкзачка. Что посоветуете и почему? Для меня важно, чтобы регулировки были максимально простыми-понятными, и чтобы спина максимально разгружалась.


Рита, а сколько весит Алена?

Вообще, на мой взгляд, лучший рюкзак - это шарф))) Если правильно его подобрать, то никакого рюкзака не надо, в принципе. Это я по своему опыту сужу, а также исходя из ощущений собственной спины. Шарф дает лучшую поддержку и для мамы, и для детки.

Но если прям очень хочется рюкзак, то я традиционно за Бьянку) Я мерила и носила примерно четыре разных рюкзака, Бьянка оказалась удобнее всего. Во-первых, у нее широкий и плотный пояс, хорошо распределяет нагрузку. Во-вторых, там чУдная спинка с подголовником, подголовник - продолжение спины, отлично фиксирует голову малыша в спящем состоянии. А также за счет цельнокройного подголовника спинка как бы растет. То есть вот Лизке нормально в рюкзаке и когда она в нем голая, и когда в зимнем комбезе. Потому что за счет подголовника я могу удлинить спинку на какое угодно количество сантиметров. Или уменьшить. Сама спинка из пяти частей скроена, а не с вытачками, как у большинства рюкзаков. За счет этого кармашек для попы получается более глубокий. Благодаря этому даже подросший ребенок располагается в рюкзачке правильно. Удобные мягкие лямки крест-накрест тоже делают вес малыша менее ощутимым для мамы. 

Вот как-то так. Я думаю, Света-Ежик еще дополнит меня, если я что-то упустила. У нее тоже Бьянка.

----------


## Ёжик

Плюсуюсь к Бьянке) Не знаю, за счет чего конкретно, но носить в нем, действительно, очень комфортно. Ну после шарфа, конечно)
Из бюджетных, наверно, Гусленок.

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, вот и я думаю, за счет чего комфорт? Наверное, все в комплексе: и широкий плотный пояс, и мягкие плюс достаточно широкие лямки крест-накрест. В общем, я не пожалела, что выложила год назад за этот рюк довольно приличную сумму. Оно того стоит.

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, вес Аленкин приближается к 10... Насчет шарфа... Ну не нравится мне намотка на моей немаленькой фигуре! :Smile:  Сами шарфы очень нравятся, но вот даже дидик я себе с кольцами заказала. Плюс рюкзак папа может носить и он компактнее. Хотя глядя на эллевили я подумала, что еще не вечер :Smile: )))) Оксан, а ты какие рюкзаки еще меряла?

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, еще ткань большую роль играет, имхо. Такая она обнимательная у Бьянки)

----------


## Polixenia

Ого, Рит, какая большая Аленка! У меня Лиза всего 11300 сейчас весит (и то я жужжу, что мне тяжело))). На счет эстетики внешнего вида... знаешь, по мне, лучше красиво намотанный шарф, чем врезающиеся в спину и бока стропы рюкзака, а это неизбежно даже в самом распрекрасном рюке и при любой фигуре. 

Я носила в амаэру, немного в айлавмам (долго не смогла, моя спина сломалась). Амаэру, кстати, понравился мне больше ILM, но дизайн у А. на любителя, конечно. И подголовник в нем - одно название. Еще брала ненадолго Алое у подруги, очень по уму сшит, кстати, хороший подголовник у него, и дизайн можно самой придумать при желании. И вот сейчас взяла у подруги потестировать шарфовый рюк Карауш) И Бьянка, конечно.

----------


## mamaRita

Ну я особо не переживаю, не в первый раз :Smile: )) У меня мальчики тоже в полгода примерно стока же весили. Но и в год столько же! Движение с полугода быстро все исправляет. Теперь бабушка нас изводит, какие они худышки :Smile: ) Ок, подумаю еще раз про шарф. Полночи смотрю уже сайт Бьянки, особенно из эллевилей которые... И думаю уже, мож и правда шарф?..

----------


## Polixenia

Рит, если что, я с восхищением сказала)

Бьянки шарфовые стоят, конечно, почти как вертолеты...( В этом их минус. Пока дочка еще не ходит, я бы шарфик прикупила. А если носишь Алену под курткой, то три раза шарфик! Я не смогла носить под курткой в рюкзаке, спина адски болеть начинает. А в шарфе мне очень комфортно.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Рита, а вот в моем рейтинге рюкзаки так выглядят 
1.Каликс-Мандука-Бьянка - точно классные, отзывы только положительные
2. Эрго фирменный и пошитые в чистую по его типу, у Мамалии, вроде бы очень близкая копия
3. Разные а ля Амаэру, где ножки не так широко разводятся

Сейчас у нас есть Каликс, за спину очень удобно, и дали поносить Мандуку, ну очень классный, такой продуманный весь и ножки разводятся, и капюшончик убирается незаметно и фиксатор на застежку и на младенчика совсем подходит и на старшем опробовала тоже терпимо.

Каликсы больше не выпускают, фирма там как-то закрылась, не окупалось производство. Но еще есть в наличии в Москве новые, вот тут видела: http://buy-sling.livejournal.com/128554.html
Размер тебе надо стандарт, ежели вдруг.
Мандуку часто в фор_слингз закупают, выходит около 4х тысяч тоже. Или можно ее заказать с сайта Zwerge.de - если попилить доставку или назаказать всякого разного, я бы мелки оттуда хотела, кстати, там же и термобелье детское отличное, то можно и в 3600р. за рюкзачок уложиться.

----------


## mamaRita

Ооо! Олесь, ждала все, когда же ты присоединишься, наш супер слинг-эксперт! Спасибки за советы! Мне тут Амина выдала брошюру про эргонамичные рюкзачки, так их стооока оказывается!.. И еще большинство в он- и офф-лайне высказываются за то, что все равно в шарфе легче и удобнее... Мандуки мне всегда нравились, ага. Мож и правда скооперируемся? Мне как раз скоро должна посылка из Германии отправляться?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Ооо! Олесь, ждала все, когда же ты присоединишься, наш супер слинг-эксперт! Спасибки за советы! Мне тут Амина выдала брошюру про эргонамичные рюкзачки, так их стооока оказывается!.. И еще большинство в он- и офф-лайне высказываются за то, что все равно в шарфе легче и удобнее... Мандуки мне всегда нравились, ага. Мож и правда скооперируемся? Мне как раз скоро должна посылка из Германии отправляться?


Я считаю, что каждая слингомама должна попробовать шарф в жизни. Ну очень удобно, нигде не давит, на любую высоту примотал и ходишь, особенно пока ребеночек в нем засыпает и может подкормиться, не норовит выпрыгнуть-выгнуться-вытащитьруки-ухватить маму за нос-снять с папы очки. Да и просто шарф на более-менее длительную прогулку лучше рюкзачка. Рюкзак удобно в поездку, на короткие перебежки, чтоб не шокировать родственников (и такое бывало).
Про скооперироваться - я тут некоторое время пока не трачу деньги. Нужно на кое-что собрать. Мне будет в конце марта, апреле актуально. Если еще тебе будет нужно, то давай.

----------


## mamaRita

Оки! Вполне возможно, что как раз тогда и будет! Потому как я мечусь и мучаюсь одновременно :Smile:  И понимаю, что видимо и рюкзак, и шарф... Вопрос только какой? Я про рюкзак :Smile:  А шарф обещала киарочка принести помотать на меня, посмотрим-почувствуем... Великая это штука - женская кооперация и обмен энергией!..

----------

